# Illustration Art



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 59814​


I had to do a double take on that one. I almost didn't see the lady bathing in the water.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

The simplicity is amazing. You get the drift even so.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2016)

More here:
Julio Cesar llega con una serie de divertidas ilustraciones


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)

Is it the idea to post here or in Surreal


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)

longknife said:


> Is it the idea to post here or in Surreal


I like that it's a fresh art thread...


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2016)

Bene.


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 59910​


I like that one!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)

Gracie....nice site!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

I love childrens illustrations that have such cute critters.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the only kind of art I dislike is abstract.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)

Same here, and for me to think anything to do with mice is cute, is just short of amazing. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

Little mice in their cute little den homes, mama mouse with an apron on, papa mouse with coveralls, thimbles as tables, matchbooks as fireplaces. I just love that!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)

http://************/images/dancing_bears_painting.jpg


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)

This one reminded me of G.T.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)

This one is GROSS.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> Is it the idea to post here or in Surreal


Surreal or here. It's all whimsical and weird. 
Actually, if April wants to, she can combine the two..mine to hers since hers was first.

AngelsNDemons


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Apologies in advance but....this HAS to be chrisL's bunny.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

G.T. and LoneLaugher BlackSand


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

Great idea for your patio this summer!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 17, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 17, 2016)

.​


.​


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 17, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Indofred (Jan 17, 2016)

Why have I not seen this thread before?
Bookmarked.


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the idea to post here or in Surreal
> ...


Actually, I like that you started a fresh art thread...I have been thinking about shutting down the surreal thread for a while now and beginning a 2.0 because it's rather long and bogged down by all the images...so, I might do that.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Surreal Part 2.

I don't like the Eye Candy thread to get too full, myself. So I'm in tune with ya, missy a&d. 100 pages on my end..good nuff. Then I will start Eye Candy 6. Otherwise, takes forever for the pics to load and show up.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)

Can't seem to shake my need for things Christmas. Hope this does me. LOL


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)

I love both of the above two pics.  But they are so different!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)

@CassyMo know what you otter do? You otter start a brand new thread of VINTAGE ART. With the way the world is falling apart and the craziness of it being political voting times and the flat out overwhelmingness of it all....some of us need a get-away to stay sane. We have Illustration, serene, eye candy, thread of many colors, style decor....but no vintage art yet!


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 18, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



Love all the Beatrix Potter. Thanks.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 19, 2016)

I really like the illustrators for Image's Wildstorm Universe (Wetworks, Gen13, Wildcats, Grifter, etc).  The writers were  pretty good too.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 20, 2016)

A friend of mine is a huge Tolkien nerd.  He thought he would "just buy some Ted Naismith illustrations to hang" in his house.  That is, until he discovered Mr. Naismith is _the _artist for a lot of Tolkien's writing; his works going for thousands of dollars if you can find them.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 60504​


The contrast pictures drive me crazy because I end up staring at them forever.  Always thinking I should be seeing multiple things.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

High contrast pics give me a headache.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 23, 2016)

Great steaks btw


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 23, 2016)

These were all pen and ink.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

This is kind of a neat idea. Take some every day things around your house, lay them on the desk, think about what you see and then draw around it. Kinda like finding faces in clouds.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

This is therapy for me folks. Hence...the nonstop pic posting. I consider it a form of meditation. So..hope you like what I am finding that tickles my eyes and the same happens to you. Consider it....therapy in a peaceful quiet way.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

When yer feeling prickly.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

This made me smile.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Sad, but true.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

The many faces worn.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

I love folk art. Might be adding some of that to this thread as well.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Alcoholism


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Up in smoke


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

And now..a round of Folk Art. Well, until usmb maintenance kicks in.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

If I had stairs..I would do this!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 1, 2016)

.​


.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 1, 2016)

.​


.​


----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> .​


wow..


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)

koshergrl said:


>



I had a copy of Alice in Wonderland as a kid with these illustrations in it.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)

koshergrl said:


>


This is an illustration of The Juniper Tree....mom dies giving birth, stepmom decapitates boy during a rage, cuts him up and cooks and feeds him to dad, has daughter bury bones under juniper tree that grew over dead moms grave....then a peacock dropped a millstone on the insane stepmother and killed her.


----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2016)

The Annotated Classic Fairy Tales

I had a version of this growing up...and have this one now. My daughter has the grimm bros and hc anderson books. Beautiful.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2016)

The Seven Deadly Sins...






















​


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## wrathbone (Feb 17, 2016)

Black and White Smithfield graveyard circa 1989


----------



## wrathbone (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## wrathbone (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 29, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


My aunt taught me to read with this book.  I have my favorite books and authors but at the top is Kenneth Grahame and The Wind in the Willows.  Anytime I am reminded of it I'm like:





and 




TYVM


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 13, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

that probably  needed to go in surreal art


----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 2, 2016)

I found this hidden in my bookmarks. I hope I've not yet posted it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



We have a cafe like this at the Vegas airport.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)

longknife said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I love places like this, old diners etc.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## April (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## BlackSand (May 11, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## April (May 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Looks like something from the Saturday Evening Post


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)

longknife said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


she's so cute!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>



I think Rockwell was one of the most brilliant and talented artist of his time, Thanks for posting this,


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

longknife said:


>


I really like the last two.  I would call that art.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)

feel free to use any as avies,


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Orangecat (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------

